# PCI-E 2.0 vs. PCI-E 2.1



## joh06937

i have the xfx hd 5770 and it is a pci-e x16 2.0 card. i was looking on newegg today and there are some new cards that are 2.1. what is the difference? if my motherboard is 2.0, will the 2.1 work? will there be a performance increase/decrease? i am looking to crossfire my current one with a new one: any troubles there?


----------



## StrangleHold

PCIe 2.1 just adds some features that will be incorporated into 3.0. Still the same bandwidth and power. Will run on 2.0 just fine.


----------



## mx344

^yup, there backwards compatible.


----------



## linkin

yep. my 5770 is running in a PCI-E 1.1 slot right now. no issues or bottlenecks as far as i can see. but to be safe i uppd the PCI-E frequency by 10mhz


----------



## joh06937

thanks to those who replied. i figured this but just wanted to get the forum's approval


----------

